# Game #55 (2/24): Los Angeles Lakers @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (28-26) @ Los Angeles Clippers (30-23)



Date: Friday, February 24th
Time: 7:30 pm

  


Starters

 <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.349*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Cassell</td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Mobley</td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Livingston</td><td align="center" valign="top">E.Brand</td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Kaman</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *25.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG* 6.5
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.355*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.5*</td></tr></tbody></table>
Reserves

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic</td><td align="center" valign="top">Z.Rebraca</td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Ewing</td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Singleton</td><td align="center" valign="top">W.McCarty</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>43</td> <td>11</td> <td>.796</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>24-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td>100.0</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>36</td> <td>17</td> <td>.679</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.0</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>29</td> <td>26</td> <td>.527</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>41</td> <td>12</td> <td>.774</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.7</td> <td>88.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*5*</td> <td align="left">*LA Clippers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>*30*</td> <td>*23*</td> <td>*.566*</td> <td>*12 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*17-9*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-13*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*97.1*</td> <td>*95.7*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 5*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>30</td> <td>24</td> <td>.556</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-7</nobr></td> <td>89.9</td> <td>87.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>29</td> <td>25</td> <td>.537</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.4</td> <td>93.0</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*28*</td> <td>*26*</td> <td>*.519*</td> <td>*15*</td> <td><nobr>*15-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.4*</td> <td>*96.7*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>26</td> <td>28</td> <td>.481</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>13-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>89.8</td> <td>92.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>25</td> <td>30</td> <td>.455</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>24</td> <td>29</td> <td>.453</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>23</td> <td>30</td> <td>.434</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>92.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>23</td> <td>31</td> <td>.426</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>9-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.5</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>21</td> <td>34</td> <td>.382</td> <td>22 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.6</td> <td>106.7</td> <td class="redfont">-5.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>18</td> <td>35</td> <td>.340</td> <td>24 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.9</td> <td>96.8</td> <td class="redfont">-7.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

​ Upcoming Games:​ 
February 26th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - ESPN


February 28th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN​ 
March 1st - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL


March 3rd - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 4th - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Will be a tough game for both teams I think. They both seem to go all out when playing. Though Clippers down 5 in a row makes some Laker fans feel better, I think it only makes the Clippers that much more dangerous. A win is a must for them. 

Xfactor is Odom. Will it be three games in a row with this type of aggression and style? He can take advantage of the mismatches if he continues down this path.

Defense? Will the Lakers actually play defense for three straight games? I dont remember the last time I saw good defense three straight games from them.

Should be fun to watch. I wanted to get tickets, but Im a poor *******.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Lakers will keep on rolling with a win over the Clippers. Luckily, no traveling tonight.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Home or away?


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

EHL said:


> Home or away?


Thats a serious question? Both team's home is Staples Center, both of them are Los Angeles. To answer your question, its Clipper's home. Does not matter at all though.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lakers in a close one!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom always plays bad against the Clippers but coming off of 2 strong games maybe he will play well. I'm not counting on anything.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Odom always plays bad against the Clippers but coming off of 2 strong games maybe he will play well. I'm not counting on anything.



True. I think Odom needs to prove to people that this isn't the same old Odom by having three straight games of aggression and smart play making. If he does that, I might start believing that he is changing. But right now Im skeptical.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"The Lakers will keep on rolling with a win over the Clippers. Luckily, no traveling tonight."




:raised_ey 


are you sure about that....whos guarding Elton.....Kwame???!! hahaha !!


The Clippers should win this handedly.....then again Kobe will Keep the lakers in the game...so damn

and the Clippers have been sucking alot these losses in a row....bt if they play how they 

played against the Mavs towards the end and the Rockets...we should win 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say they just double Kobe all game and make his teamates shoot open Js 


i doubt theyll make em :clown: 



once again, GO CLIPPERS!!!

you guys are Welcome to come to the Clippers thread n defend your Lakers but **** em for this 

game hahaha 


GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i say they just double Kobe all game and make his teamates shoot open Js
> 
> 
> i doubt theyll make em :clown:
> ...


Thanks for the invitation, but who gave you the invite to come in here? :raised_ey We don't need a Donkey posting Clipper propaganda over here. :clap: 




> are you sure about that....whos guarding Elton.....Kwame???!! hahaha !!


Uhh... who's guarding Kobe.....Mobley????!!! hahaha !! (Oh, yeah...like you said....nobody can!)
Uhh... who's guarding Lamar....Livingston???!!! hahaha !! (If you wanna point out a mismatch! Is Livingston really starting at SF? That's what it says above.)

Thanks for the insight El....you just made me realize even more how we should be able to make it 6 in a row for the Clip Show! Bahahahaha!!!

ReDonkulous, you are.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not going to agree with the Clippers fan, but we do have a tendancy to help other teams end their slump. I still back up my win prediction though.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Thats a serious question? Both team's home is Staples Center, both of them are Los Angeles. To answer your question, its Clipper's home. Does not matter at all though.


joke 
n. 

1. Something said or done to evoke laughter or amusement, especially an amusing story with a punch line.
2.A mischievous trick; a prank.
3.An amusing or ludicrous incident or situation.
4.Informal. 
a. Something not to be taken seriously; a triviality: The accident was no joke. 
b. An object of amusement or laughter; a laughingstock: His loud tie was the joke of the office.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

3 in a row for Lakers and 6 for the Clippers :wink:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this game is gonna be close. i'm going to have to say the clippers by 5. (crossing my fingers hoping i'm wrong!)

i have a a feeling chris kamans going to have a big game


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

When are the Lakers going to wear there throwbacks?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

donkey 



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers need Cook right now for his shooting.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Our offense is ugly


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Our offense is ugly


Are they not running their offense or are they just missing shots? I just started watching the game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Is there a reason why Odom is not active? Kobe is trying to do it all. He's taking three but appearently he has to because everytime he goes to the paint he is not getting any calls while the Clips on the other side are. Form them to win this game Odom needs to step up again so that they won't have to swarm Kobe. At least their D is 'Ok' it would be 'great' but Vladimir is hot with the three.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Hhmm, Ronny is out their - not good for offense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Back Court Violation!?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Kobe takes over so early because others just missed all their shots, if not Kobe made some 3 we would been down by 20


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I have to ask why Cook is not in the game when their is no one else is hitting shots. Phil thinks Devin Green and Turiaf can help the offensive flow. :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

maybe 3 good games in a row is too luxury for Odom, oh well..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol The Clipper fans are chanting MVP MVP for Kobe!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cooooooook


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone have any idea why Cook took forever to get in?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

See what happens whne you play Cook? I better not see Kwame to start the 2nd half.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think because Phil think Cookie cant match up with Brand so he only let Cook in when Brand had to sit


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Cook has a really sweet stroke, I just love it. It's not Ray Allen sweet, but its fast release combined with accuracy plus coming from a 6-9 frame makes it sweet in its own way. Was he always more perimeter oriented big when he was in Illinois? If only he would work out, tone-up his body, lose more of his baby fat. He can probably be more athletic, block shots consistently, tougher defensively, and of course become a full-time starter with us.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

As usual, cause of Kobe we only trail by 4 but Kobe needs to watch out his T totals


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> As usual, cause of Kobe we only trail by 4 but Kobe needs to watch out his T totals


He didnt get one, Cook did.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> He didnt get one, Cook did.


My bad, having dinner, when i came back to see the boxscore and i saw Kobe & Mobley received 2 T


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Why is Phil not calling a timeout


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just like that??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, its good to see the Lakers playing there normal defense. I was starting to get worried when they had two good defensive games in a row.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we ARE the most pathetic team in the NBA


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF? Suddenly we trail by 17?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

**edit**


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is one of the Few games that got on my nerves. Why did Phil tkae so long to call a timeout. They need to win this game, Phil. Call a timeout and get these players in the game. Now they are down by seventeen and Phil is probably going to make the problem worse by being mad at the team for not stopping the bleeding - that is the coaches job not the team. They are lossing and it's your fault, Phiol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ive learned to except that Phil is and always will be a passive coach. Thats always been his style. Doesn't work as well with a team of scrubs as it did with Championship teams.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is just sad.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This is just sad.


There was a stretch where Brand made about 7 straight shots before that 19-2 spurt, That is when Phil should hvae decided to Kwmame in and have Brand see a different player on D. He did not do it and Brand Killed Mihm.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Well at least they are still playing twith energy but of course that came after a timeout - which Phil only called one in the first half :|


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh, and the lakers miss their chance....again..to have a better record than they had last year. They were 28-26 last year before the fall.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice flop Kwame, Kobe needs about 4 3 to bring us back


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

And damn, dont gamble on defense at this time


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Kobe and Odom need to just take turns driving to the rack if they want a chance to come back. Everytime they do it, they get fouled and go to the line. Especally because of the size disadvantage. But for some reason its more fun to shoot 25 feet out?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think Kobe and Odom need to just take turns driving to the rack if they want a chance to come back. Everytime they do it, they get fouled and go to the line. Especally because of the size disadvantage. But for some reason its more fun to shoot 25 feet out?


I'm not sure about Odom but yes kobe needs to drive since i think that they are out of fouls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahha Odom is back! I knew he'd suck sooner or later.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe has 39 points and the Lakers are down by 11...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every time Kobe gets near ther rim they foul him.. So why keep taking 30 footers?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

[url="#" said:


> Laker[/url] Freak]Kobe has 39 points and the Lakers are down by 11...


just stop. The Lakers are going to lose.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Hated that game, Radmonavic sucked. Shaun Livington sucked. Cuttino Mobley. Elton Brand SUCKED. Kaman and Maggette were injured. Lakers were within 60-62, PHIL DID NOT CALL A TIMEOUT. 16-0 run after! Lakers started the 4th quarter with a 4-0 run and looked like they had a chance. Kobe later drained 2 straight 3's but they could not stop Clippers. Kobe had many assists early but it looks like without Kobe the Lakers cannot score.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Elton Brand is a monster. Radmonavic seems like a nice pickup for them.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I can't understand it. Two games in a row, kobe got his teamates involved, eased his way into the game, and slammed the door on the other team. Two games in a row, we won.

This game, the offense gets off to a slow start, so kobe decides to take over way too early. He's getting his points, but no one else is in the game, and we can't stop Brand or Mobley. Neither Lamar, Cook, George, or Smush could get a rythum because of the type of shots kobe was taking. Then the Clippers hold kobe to 1 point in the 3rd quarter, Brand goes crazy, Phil refuses to call a timeout, ball game.

I understand that this team needs a big scoring output from Kobe in order to have a chance to win. I understand that nobody could hit a shot in the first couple minutes of the game. But Kobe needs to understand that he cannot beat good teams by himself. Get the team going, take advantage of scoring opportunities when they appear, and take over like only you can, Kobe. That's the only chance this team has of making ANY noise in the play-offs.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Should have gotten Artest without losing Lamar, Bynum, Mihm and of course Kobe. We need a guy who would give a hard foul to send a message to both teams. A man who would risk a T and suspension to discourage people from attacking the basket. We should have gotten Ron Artest or Danny Fortson! People were being traded at bargain prices. A proud man would help this team. A vet whose not afraid to stand up for the team. Brian Cook+Devean George+Slava Medvenko+Miami Pick for Artest and bad contract would have been nice. Kobe+Artest by themselves are extremely scary. If Odom shows up, we got a contender.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Silk D said:


> I can't understand it. Two games in a row, kobe got his teamates involved, eased his way into the game, and slammed the door on the other team. Two games in a row, we won.
> 
> This game, the offense gets off to a slow start, so kobe decides to take over way too early. He's getting his points, but no one else is in the game, and we can't stop Brand or Mobley. Neither Lamar, Cook, George, or Smush could get a rythum because of the type of shots kobe was taking. Then the Clippers hold kobe to 1 point in the 3rd quarter, Brand goes crazy, Phil refuses to call a timeout, ball game.
> 
> I understand that this team needs a big scoring output from Kobe in order to have a chance to win. I understand that nobody could hit a shot in the first couple minutes of the game. But Kobe needs to understand that he cannot beat good teams by himself. Get the team going, take advantage of scoring opportunities when they appear, and take over like only you can, Kobe. That's the only chance this team has of making ANY noise in the play-offs.


you were watching the game right? :clown:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Should have gotten Artest without losing Lamar, Bynum, Mihm and of course Kobe. We need a guy who would give a hard foul to send a message to both teams. A man who would risk a T and suspension to discourage people from attacking the basket. We should have gotten Ron Artest or Danny Fortson! People were being traded at bargain prices. A proud man would help this team. A vet whose not afraid to stand up for the team. Brian Cook+Devean George+Slava Medvenko+Miami Pick for Artest and bad contract would have been nice. Kobe+Artest by themselves are extremely scary. If Odom shows up, we got a contender.



If Artest was obtainable w/o giving up lamar, the lakers would have done it. give it up, it didn't happen.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

-BasketBallBoy- said:


> Should have gotten Artest without losing Lamar, Bynum, Mihm and of course Kobe. We need a guy who would give a hard foul to send a message to both teams. A man who would risk a T and suspension to discourage people from attacking the basket. We should have gotten Ron Artest or Danny Fortson! People were being traded at bargain prices. A proud man would help this team. A vet whose not afraid to stand up for the team. Brian Cook+Devean George+Slava Medvenko+Miami Pick for Artest and bad contract would have been nice. Kobe+Artest by themselves are extremely scary. If Odom shows up, we got a contender.


should have, could have, would have, lets move on


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I taped the game and watched the first 6 minutes of the first quarter before checking the score.

This team sucks.


----------



## 8Eone (Feb 23, 2006)

arenas809 said:


> **edit**



WTF??? I have been looking at these boards for a while and why is this poster allowed to post such things? I don't get it. Posting an obviously derogatory picture in the Lakers forum while obviously being a Laker hater? Don't the Mods look at stuff like this? What is he meaning of your photo Arena809? Has no relevance to the game except that you are trying to talk crap and show a picture of disabled kids. I think this stuff is weak. Anybody else?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I second that man.... I think we should go to their boards during every game and make fun of them....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lets not...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

arenas does not represent the clipper board. He is notorious on our board and other boards for always being negative, start fights, etc. I dont even know what he posted here, but its obvious it wasnt in good taste. I apologize for that, please dont stoop down to his level and bring that to the clipper board. Lets keep it clean guys!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> arenas does not represent the clipper board. He is notorious on our board and other boards for always being negative, start fights, etc. I dont even know what he posted here, but its obvious it wasnt in good taste. I apologize for that, please dont stoop down to his level and bring that to the clipper board. Lets keep it clean guys!


Hes a bandwagon Clipper fan who just hopped on board recently. He was a huge Bulls fan IIRC when he first started posting on the board.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What a horrible performance by the Lakers. Defense sucked...and the box score looks like a collection of goose eggs! Lamar...inconsistant, Kwame...another zero game, Smush suddenly looks more lost than ever. I may regret saying this...but I think PJ should bench Smush for a few games and give Sasha a few starts. It least Sasha plays with some passion, defends well and has a much better shot. Sometimes his passion gets him into foul trouble...but he cannot do any worse than Smush lately.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"arenas does not represent the clipper board. He is notorious on our board and other boards for always being negative, start fights, etc. I dont even know what he posted here, but its obvious it wasnt in good taste. I apologize for that, please dont stoop down to his level and bring that to the clipper board. Lets keep it clean guys!"


I Second That....he shouldnt give us a bad name...


as for thoughts on the game....


if anyone besides Kobe would have showed up for the Lakers we could have lost this one .....

Chris Mihm had 11, no one else had double digit points....sucks for the Lakers...if they are 

gonna contend against the "elite" teams, (not saying the Clippers are one)

they must have a second scorer....Lamar played a while for such a low point total...but you guys 

better hope someone steps up... i dont think Lamar will...im hoping Smush does...maybe deavon

good luck against the Celts, now that todays game is over and the Clippers won 

Go Lakers! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, I was obviously wrong. Oh well. Our team remains notorious for ending other teams' slumps.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We had horrible defense in the second half and theres no excuse for that if youre playing catch-up


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I guess nothing changes on New Years day

Just like the Mavs game get off slow, come back, look like there gonna break through then BAM! 16 point lead

As great as the lastest games for lamar were, hey exposed him, all he does is drive to the rack gong left,(if he does that even) because of his lack of a midrange game he couldnt adjust to the fact that the Clips shut the paint down,a lot of LO'sshots were right there but like three guys from te clips were right there.

A terrible loss, we coulda been in REALY great position to move forward, Memphis lost,coulda gained a game on the clips and half a game on the hornets.


LETS GO LAKESHOW!

.....please????


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Elton Brand has been killing. Absolutely killing.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lakers had a chance to get Ron artest for Andrew bynm Devon george and 1# pick.

That way ,they would have kept Lamar. The obsession with a 18 yr old is goinmg to ruin kobe's prime yrs . Ron artest would have had a huge impact on last nights game. The pacers would put Artest on Elton brand. Earlier in the seasonm artest shut down brand when the pacers blew the clippers out.Artest is 6-7 255 quick. He is strong enough to bang with brand,and quick enough to beat him to his favorite spots

You cant get away with ratest on taller power forwards like Duncan,but he matches up very well with brand. If he takes away brand. Lakers would blow the clippers out.
Unfortunately we dont have the Artest Lamar kobe trio because MGMT is obsessed with a project, Andrew bynum who wasnt even great in high school 

Lamar Kobe artest would have been WCF this yr Lakers vs spurs


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I taped the game and watched the first 6 minutes of the first quarter before checking the score.
> 
> This team sucks.


Believe it or not the Lakers actually lead in this game when the score was 51-50 and then the Clippers just blew the game open.


----------

